# Propane "Sniffer"



## Colby Broyles (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't the gas companies have some kind of "sniffer" they use to check for propane and natural gas leaks?  What are these devices called? Are they cheap enough to buy for occasional use?


I need to check my camper out before go on a family camping trip to make sure everything is safe and working properly.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, they typically have them, but they're not cheap.  If you're shopping for one, be sure to distinguish between ones for confined space safety (which usually just warns you if you're getting near the LEL) and ones for finding leaks, which are much more sensitive and much more expensive.

For your camper, there's a few much cheaper checks you can do...  The first is to use your nose or a friend's nose.  Shut the doors, windows, vents, etc.  Stick your head in the next morning.  If you smell any propane, you have a leak.  If not, you're probably good.

For checking outside, and for finding a leak if the nose test determined you have one, get a spray bottle (either buy a new one or use an empty one after rinsing it well) and mix up some soapy water or fill it with bubble blowing solution, then spray every fitting.  If there's any leaks, it'll start bubbling in a quite noticable fashion.

--Bushytails


----------



## KerryD. (Sep 18, 2008)

Good tricks, Bushytails! I always love learning how to save money!


----------

